# Fourteen Cans in a Minute



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I hadn't tried any speed shooting for a while so I thought I would have another go at seeing how many cans I could shoot down in a minute from the standard competition distance of 10 meters (33'). I've been holding multiple ammo (anywhere from 5 to 11) in my draw hand for a while now and that's really helped my reload speed. Now if I could do it without looking down like Crazy Mike does I'd really be on to something!
This time I got 14 in a minute. If this were the NFL I might get a penalty for excessive celebration there at the end, sorry about that  I was pretty stoked, though! I don't know of anybody hitting more in that amount of time on video. The slingshot is my Performance Catapults SPS with looped 2040 tubes and 7/16" ammo. No fancy, dedicated speed shooter. Also these bands are what I use every day and are powerful enough for pretty much any need. Single-strand tubes pop right back and are ready for the next shot, so they might be quicker in the right hands but that's not how I shoot.
Hope you're diggin' it the way I am! :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Some fine shootin there M J


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice job MJ, and a sweet SS. I just talked to Jim yesterday about getting on of my own. Also, sweet avatar...But, beware, I am a Jedi!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Good shooting there MJ

Now go for the Guiness world record which satnds at12 in a minute but of cause you'll be under lots more pressure then though.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting, MJ! :bowdown:

The only way I could do that would be to line them up in a row and hope for the domino effect ... :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

M_J said:


> I hadn't tried any speed shooting for a while so I thought I would have another go at seeing how many cans I could shoot down in a minute from the standard competition distance of 10 meters (33'). I've been holding multiple ammo (anywhere from 5 to 11) in my draw hand for a while now and that's really helped my reload speed. Now if I could do it without looking down like Crazy Mike does I'd really be on to something!
> This time I got 14 in a minute. If this were the NFL I might get a penalty for excessive celebration there at the end, sorry about that  I was pretty stoked, though! I don't know of anybody hitting more in that amount of time on video. The slingshot is my Performance Catapults SPS with looped 2040 tubes and 7/16" ammo. No fancy, dedicated speed shooter. Also these bands are what I use every day and are powerful enough for pretty much any need. Single-strand tubes pop right back and are ready for the next shot, so they might be quicker in the right hands but that's not how I shoot.
> Hope you're diggin' it the way I am! :thumbsup:


I tried this a few times. You did awesome! I am lucky to just shoot 12 times.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-records/2000/slingshot-most-cans-hit-in-one-minute

That's an unofficial world record dude!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-records/2000/slingshot-most-cans-hit-in-one-minute
> 
> That's an unofficial world record dude!


Thanks for the link!

I replied with a link to my video. If anybody else would like to do the same (nudge nudge) I'd apprieciate it! I don't expect to make it in the book based on a reply to a website but maybe it will get something rolling.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome! 'nuff said.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Really nice Mikey!!!!! That is some fast reloading and accurate shooting Bud! You gonna give Crazy some comp Bro! Flatband


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

You didn't celebrate much that I could see. I feel like a challenge has been presented though. (This post has me hooked.) Thanks for getting me out shooting Bud.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> You didn't celebrate much that I could see. I feel like a challenge has been presented though. (This post has me hooked.) Thanks for getting me out shooting Bud.


Thanks, man! The "Can you beat that? Let's see it! ", is a little more animated than I usually get.
It's funny watching it back, everything goes way faster than I remember when I was doing the shooting. It felt like I was going fairly slow. I expected the timer to go off after about the seventh can but then it just kept on going.


----------



## skip (Jan 16, 2013)

*No big deal I can do 15 cans in one minute with my 22 rifle. An at 33ft. And yes the rifle has a 4 power scope.*


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Smokin'!!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

More than your accuracy (which is already awesome) is your reloading in the video!! I liked it a lot 

I have to try more of this videos, for the sake of the sport, when I'm out shooting on the woods. You gave us all inspiration!

But, compared to you, I'm a slow turtle, eh,eh ...

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Buddy!


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Pretty impressive shooting, MJ.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice i nead to PRACTIC, PRACTIC, PRACTIC


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Good shooting. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

very nice shooting MJ, inspirational! and as beanflip stated, i do not think that was excessive celebration! : ) good times man... good times :king:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great shooting, nice video!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Great shooting MJ. I remember when we discussed that shooting method this past year. It really hasn't taken you long to become successful with it. It just goes to show what anyone can do, if they just take the time. You have to be willing to venture away from the comfort zone.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's some fine shootin', M_J! Loved watching. :bowdown:


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Really great shooting,

I think i can hit about 4 in a minute can't reload that fast.

Big THUMBS-up.

Arne


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I didn't comment MJ even though I saw the vid.... and the hits.

It is good shooting in a minute. With the two factors of quick shooting and then hitting the can.

Good job.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I didn't comment MJ even though I saw the vid.... and the hits.
> 
> It is good shooting in a minute. With the two factors of quick shooting and then hitting the can.
> 
> Good job.


Thanks Ray!

I figure speed without accuracy is kind of pointless.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

M_J said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't comment MJ even though I saw the vid.... and the hits.
> ...


Yeah I have been thinking about the accuracy part ever since seeing some of Darrell's speed shooting and the nationals.


----------

